# Has there ever been a recorded human death from a Python in Australia?



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Howdy Doody.
Just wondering if there has ever been a recorded human fatality from an Australian Python?
Nothing on google or APS from my quick searches. 

Importantly: Include heart attacks from 'little 'ol ladies' at the sight of an evil snake please.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, the fella from South Aus that was killed by his scrub python a few years back.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Goodo Magpie. 

*"Crushed by Pet Python
*By SAM RICHES and BRYAN LITTLELY
May 02, 2005
Brisbane Courier Mail

POLICE suspect a pet snake is responsible for the death of a man found yesterday in his Tanunda home.

The body of professional snake handler Erik Attmarrsson was discovered at his Mattiske Rd property by a work colleague from nearby Venom Supplies.

Police said marks on the face of the 28-year-old, from Sweden, could be consistent with being crushed to death by a snake he kept in an enclosure at the property.

Officers were searching for his pet Queensland native scrub python, which can grow to an average of about 5m, because it had disappeared from its secure enclosure.

Police said they would not reveal any more details before an autopsy was conducted at the Forensic Science Centre in Adelaide today to determine the cause of death. "



Any idea what the autopsy found as cause of death?

Any others?


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

*Autopsy fails to confirm man crushed by python
*May 05, 2005 (AP)

An autopsy conducted on a 28-year-old Swedish snake handler has failed to determine whether he was suffocated by the constricting coils of his five-metre pet python, police said today.

The giant scrub python was discovered near Erik Attmarsson¡¦s body on Sunday in his home in Tanunda, about 50 kilometres north of the South Australia state capital, Adelaide.

Police said the outcome of a post-mortem examination was inconclusive.

Earlier this week, local media reported the man¡¦s body was found with marks on his face consistent with being crushed by a snake, but police immediately dismissed the reports.

Snakes such as pythons kill by constriction, gradually suffocating their prey by wrapping their coils around it and tightening the grip each time the prey exhales.


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 11, 2008)

Quick Question about Pythons..............

Do they ever constrict to kill but not eat people? Seems like they woud really only do this if they want a meal, wouldnt they? Or do they do just this type of kill ya and leave ya thing?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you would find earthling that people close to Erik, such as Jonno, would probably know the story better than the media. I think it is safe to say, as both you and I were told, the scrubby in question did take this mans life.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 11, 2008)

would a scrubby or olive be able to get around an adults shoulder? I have no doubt either python would be capable of killing a human being but would they be able to make a meal out of them? I did read somewhere that although big pythons can kill they cannot open wide enough to get around the human's shoulders.


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2008)

Punja, yeah you are correct in that, there is no doubt that a big python could constict the life from someone, but in terms of eating them the shoulders are the problem. 

There has been a few studies, done on this to see whether even the largest of snakes (retics, anaconda etc)could eat a person and they come back with the same result - good ol shoudlers. 

I dont think that it is impossible, if they were able to get both feet in at once, they could probably do it, but yeah, getting over the head (the simple part) quickly runs into trouble with the shoulder. 

There was a case where a man was killed by a retic, and a local found this all happening just after the snake had got the head in, obviously the snake was killed before it could get any further. But a study on the body showed that many of the bones of the man had been broken. So though they dont constrict to break bones it may be a side effect which may assist in getting shoulders down provided they can get them folded in. 

Having said all that, certainly i wouldnt think the largest of scrubs or olives would be able eat a adult person but i dont think there would be a killing problem .

Oh and snakeman, no offence, but what you said doesnt make any sense, and is also not true. Especially considering snakes manipulate the food item so it doesnt matter how the person falls.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 11, 2008)

There was a show on discovery not long ago about retics and anaconda's and scientists had done alot of research regarding if a snake could swallow a human. There was no doubt at all about them having the ability kill a human. it was not ruled out entirely that they could swallow a human in the event an extremely large snake got hold of an infant, but they did come to the conclusion it was almost impossible for a snake to get over the shoulders of a teenage to adult human. The only arguement was in the event a man was swallowed feet first there would be a higher, but still unlikely chance, an adult could be swallowed.

I'm sure any large adult scrubby or olive would possess the ability to kill a human, fortunately most of us would know not to go near one without having the ability to confidently handle one and having someone there to help out in the event you got a few coils thrown around your head.


----------



## SlothHead (Mar 11, 2008)

Is any one willing to try, i promise that i will document it all in an accurate manner, and all information will be donated to science. 

Certainly think a large python could get down smaller people, but a fat bugger like me i reckon they would struggle.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> I think you would find earthling that people close to Erik, such as Jonno, would probably know the story better than the media. I think it is safe to say, as both you and I were told, the scrubby in question did take this mans life.


 
Im not questioning that Erik was constricted by a python. Im questioning wether he died from a python. Whilst Jonno is skilled in areas he is not a coroner...or a doctor. I just spoke to the coroners office and the police in SA and no go on info yet...privacy. 
Media did state that the "Police said the outcome of a post-mortem examination was inconclusive." Now knowing media and their love of sensationalism, they would not put that up unless there was more then a grain of truth in it...'python kills man' is better then 'python inconclusively kills man'.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 11, 2008)

From memory, the Coroners Inquiry stated that Erik died from asphyxiation. My understanding is that they couldn't unreservedly implicate the snake as been the cause of the asphyxiation, but it was more than obvious that it was. For instance, the snake was found in the corner of the room with Eriks blood on its face and 13 of the snakes teeth were removed from Eriks cheek. 

I have a copy of the press release that Peter Mirtschin wrote in regards to the above, which details what did and didn't happen on the day.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes a very large python can eat a human – I have seen photos of Green Anaconda (south America), Gazelle Python (Africa) and Reticulated Python (Malaysia) eating or consumed people – they had gone well past the shoulders. The palm oil workers say pythons often kill and eat workers deep in the palm oil plantations of Malaysia.

They were smaller adult people (between 4 and 5 feet) – but still adults.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 11, 2008)

Lots of stories Miss Croft, but never any undeniable proof.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Im specifically looking for Australian pythons killing people in Australia....not retics etc.
Anybody?


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 11, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> anacondas are from south america, hippos are from africa. you tell me....




now that would be if it were actually an anaconda. but randomly it was at some nature park so maybe it was a captive hippo enclosure and the snake made its way in. but i would love to know how it could be faked.

and no i havnt heard of any deaths due to australian pythons no


----------



## eladidare (Mar 11, 2008)

bredli84 makes a very good point, although i have seen the video and its definately real...


----------



## Miss_Croft (Mar 11, 2008)

Jonno from ERD – this is for you 

Gazelle Python 
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2002/11/24/1037697985131.html

Having lived in Asia – the palm oil sellers tell me people are ofen lost from large Reticulated pythons attacks – some are eaten. Have a look at the Reticulated Wiki page… 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reticulated_python

As for the Hippo – that was a Gazelle Python (I think they are also called rock pythons).


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 11, 2008)

If you think snakes can't eat people go to google images and type in Snake eating person. 

Earthling sorry for the highjack, i know there not aussie.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Mar 11, 2008)

CSXR_Boy - most of the photos on the net are fake.


----------



## Donk^ (Mar 11, 2008)

i know someone who new Eric and the ppl he worked for Venom Supplys i believe (dont Quote me ) apparently he was found decesed in his kitchen wif the snake coiled up nearby apparently he wasnt at work for a few days before he was found. not very nice indeed (words not spoken by myself only someone i know who hails from Adelaide) ... RIP Eric


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 11, 2008)

Donk,

I was working at Venom Supplies at the time. He was found just inside his front door, in his lounge room. He was found on the Sunday morning, after he didn't turn up to work.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Regarding Eric. If a coroner could not 'unreservedly implicate' the snake in Erics death, then Erics death as far as I am concerned, cannot be used in evidence that an Australian python has killed a human in Australia. After all, just because a python constricts your defrosted dead rat, does not mean the python killed it. 

So whilst this thread has gone off topic with overseas deaths.....can we return to Australian deaths by Australian pythons please.
Anyone have a confirmed case?


----------



## Miss B (Mar 11, 2008)

It was Erik, not Eric.

And if not the scrubbie, then what exactly do you suppose killed him?


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 11, 2008)

Heh...I wouldn't be suprised if there was some from fright....my sister got out of a car with a FAKE 2m stuffed snake around her neck and a gentleman walking by literally jumped with fright and made a noise...quite funny really.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Miss B;1097562
And if not the scrubbie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asphyxia
> 
> http://www.forensicmed.co.uk/asphyxia.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Heh...I wouldn't be suprised if there was some from fright....my sister got out of a car with a FAKE 2m stuffed snake around her neck and a gentleman walking by literally jumped with fright and made a noise...quite funny really.


 
Thats what I was thinking. Some people really freak out and its not uncommon for people to die from fright with heart attacks.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/12/011225094518.htm


----------



## Earthling (Mar 12, 2008)

Well....I guess thats a negative then. Gooooodo.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 12, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Some people really freak out and its not uncommon for people to die from fright with heart attacks.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/12/011225094518.htm



Then the cause of death is heart disease not the python, it was just a contributing factor.


----------

